# Problem mit InstallShield Fehler 1628



## andimausi (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Ich versuche ein neues Game auf meinem Rechner zu installieren. Doch der InsallShield zeigt mir immer den Fehlercode "1628: Skript-basierte Installation konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden" an.
Habe schon den InstallShield auf den neusten Stand gebracht, gebracht hats leider nichts.
Google war leider auch nicht sehr hilfreich... hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um Rise of the Argonauts.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2009)

andimausi am 15.01.2009 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Ich versuche ein neues Game auf meinem Rechner zu installieren. Doch der InsallShield zeigt mir immer den Fehlercode "1628: Skript-basierte Installation konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden" an.
> Habe schon den InstallShield auf den neusten Stand gebracht, gebracht hats leider nichts.
> Google war leider auch nicht sehr hilfreich... hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> ...


´

alle treiber aktuell? und windows? virenscanner is aus?


----------



## andimausi (17. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 15.01.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> andimausi am 15.01.2009 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich habs heute zum gefühlten 100-ten mal ausprobiert und mein Kaspersky ausgestellt.
Und siehe da es funktioniert   Die Installation lief ohne Probleme und das Spiel hab ich eben erst ausprobiert, läuft auch einwandfrei  
Es lag also wohl an Kaspersky...(Zitat des Verkäufers im Laden: "Der beste Schutz vor unangenehmen Überraschungen"   )


----------

